# Nikon P900



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone have any input on this thing? I don't think it is released stateside yet, but could be mistaken. I read a few reviews and watched some videos about it. I think I want it.

Oh, anyone want to buy a D70 with 55-70 and a 175-300 lens? LOL I will need it sold before I go with the P900:rotfl:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Nothing? I guess I will purchase one as soon as they are available and let yall know.


----------

